# new Senior Hunter



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

We were entered in the Tidewater Retriever club "spring" hunt test today. Temperature was in the low 30s with a wind chill factor in the low 20s. Ugh. Cooper did an awesome job, nailing his marks and lining his blinds, and got his senior hunter title today. After the ribbons the judges told me they both had him as the best dog in the test out of 27 dogs. I am so very, very proud of him. A bright spot in my day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

So awesome!!! Congrats Cooper


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations! It is cold out there today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hoooo, way to go!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Cooper!
Great job!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Amazing accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats Rita and Cooper!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

what an accomplishment and great praises from the judges! Congratulations


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, another 'finished' gun dog! AWESOME that is! Congrats.....cold weather dog he is!

I hope to get my newest golden girl her SH this spring.....!!!


----------

